# Favorable Ruling for Near Shore Diving/Snorkling Reefs



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.navarrebeachmarinesanctuary.com/



Also note - What's been demo'd of the Navarre pier thus far is on a barge and ready for deployment very soon in the existing nearshore site about a mile off Pcola beach (3 barges site).


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Great news. 



You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/12/2010)*Great news.
> 
> You guys are doing a great job.


+1


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish we (marine sanctuary committee) could take credit for that one, but I believe that was a lot of lobbying and pushing the rock up the hill by a lot of guys here on the PFF, Robert Turpin, and some great environmental consulting by Keith and company over at Wetland Sciences. 



We're hoping to capitalize on the momentum.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

its great to see things happening!!!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the hard work. I give you guys all the credit. Sometimes, it feels like banging your head on a wall, but you are starting to crack it...:bowdown:clap

Chris


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm curious, why is the old Navarre fishing pier going to build an artificial reef offshore of Pensacola Beach instead of say offshore from Navarre Beach or Okaloosa Island? I ask this because it is approximately a 20 mile boat ride from the Navarre Bridge to the Pass in Destin and it's a 26 mile boat ride from the bridge to the pass in Pensacola. Also the Sound from Navarre to Pensacola is wider and rougher where the Sound from Navarre to Destin is narrow and much smoother when there is any kind of wind. I would think the residents of Navarre would want it where it would be a much shorter smoother boat ride to get to it out of the Destin Pass.It's locationseems to benefit Pensacola more than it does Navarre IMO. opcorn


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Great to hear! Great job!


----------



## cml5207 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bring it on. The more reefs we have the better the chance that we can get away from the parking lots trying to obtain our meger limits.


----------

